# 4 years of 442A experience and have 309A license then I can be eligible for master electrician?



## maulik016 (1 mo ago)

this is eligible for master electrician exam eligibility?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Some people like me have no idea of what your talking about. This must be a state specific requirement.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Where are you located. 309A is only used in Ontario Canada


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

they should subtract the 4 years from your experience unless your customers are ok with wires running diagonally through the air haphazardly, as long as it works


----------

